# Knicks To Dump Jerome Williams Not Houston



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/15/s...l/15knicks.html


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

why would they call it the Houston rule is beyond me


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

link doesn't work...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/15/sports/basketball/15knicks.html


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

They want to dump the Junk Yard Dog :eek8: He's someone the Raptors can use. A character guy who brings leadership.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nevermind.

Knicks should force Houston to retire, and waive a scrub like Mo Taylor. Saves even more money.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

junkyard would never go back to toronto
he hated toronto

i say

he goes to the lakers and play a dennis rodman like role in their new offense

a nice replacement for ronny turiaf and brian grant


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> junkyard would never go back to toronto
> he hated toronto
> 
> i say
> ...


Exactly what i was thinking....Lakers are low on big men so i think he'll fit right in.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

They must really like throwing away money on Allen Houston year in and year out... Atleast JYD has played a few more games over the past 5 years. :no:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think the knicks believe houston will retire anyways

if he does, insurance will kick in and they wont have to pay all that money

so either way knicks win


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

dannyM said:


> i think the knicks believe houston will retire anyways
> 
> if he does, insurance will kick in and they wont have to pay all that money
> 
> so either way knicks win


 No either way the Knicks still loose most of their games this season.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Jerome Williams has plans to retire unless he receives a significant salary from another team.


----------

